# Sargent report 11-18-17



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Had some friends come down and fish with us for a couple of hours today. It was a little to windy for my taste, but there's not much I can do about the weather.
Drove down the west end of the island until I found a stretch of beach covered with clay and shell. I can't stress enough how important it is to find some type of structure on the beach.
Mullet were hard to come by, but after about 30 minuets of throwing the cast net I got enough to fish for a few hours. I also had some crab that I got out of the trap this morning.
The tide was way out, so we had to walk 60yds to 70yds just to cast. We ended up with both keeper reds and bull reds with a nice little bull shark to boot. By 2pm we were worn out just from walking our rods out, so we decided to call it a day. Everyone caught fish and had fun, and that's whats important.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

..


----------



## Pyro (Mar 13, 2016)

Great pics!!! Thanks for the report! Those big ladies ain't fit to eat (for my taste anyway) but a LOT of fun to catch and release!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Nice report! Woke up and it's a beautiful day in Missouri city, except for the chilly weather. Will be heading out for Sargent in a few hours. I have crabs and a some shrimp from the asian store JIC.

Hope the winds doesn't pick up too much and it gets a bit warmer in the afternoon. If I have half the fun you had I will be happy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet Catch and trip.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

great report as always. Cant wait to fish down there new years!


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

I was at sargent sunday afternoon a bit east of the new pier. Didnt want to drive any further without 4x4 . Arrived at around noon. Wind was pretty strong blowing west and quite chilly. Water was chocolate brown. 

I Set up 2 rods in the second gut and flew one more line out with the drone about 600 ft, all with crab, and waited, and waited, and waited... Actually didn't wait that long as i had to recast every 15 mins. The current was dragging my 4oz spider weights like they were parachutes.

Mullet were nowhere to be caught. Saw a few loners jumping here and there, but couldn't land any.

So long story short, same old, went home empty handed... At least the kids, some 10 of them, had some fun playing on the beach. At around 3:00 we started wrapping up as the kids started to get bored. Too bad because the weather was turning warmer and the wind calmed down a lot.

Well, i guess i'll have to settle and salivate with ya'lls good posts. Keep them up!

Next time I will try to negotiate a kid-free kitchenpass and hook up with a friend that has a 4x4 to go to mitchells or cedar lakes cut. Or go get a few floormats before the run is over.

Whats the deal with the next seminar to see if i am doing anything right? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

eliris said:


> I was at sargent sunday afternoon a bit east of the new pier. Didnt want to drive any further without 4x4 . Arrived at around noon. Wind was pretty strong blowing west and quite chilly. Water was chocolate brown.
> 
> I Set up 2 rods in the second gut and flew one more line out with the drone about 600 ft, all with crab, and waited, and waited, and waited... Actually didn't wait that long as i had to recast every 15 mins. The current was dragging my 4oz spider weights like they were parachutes.
> 
> ...


I tried to tell you it was gonna be bad. I sent you a p.m. Sunday morning asking what you were driving so I could help you. Now that you mention a bunch of kids, I did see you. You were trying to fish where they have been pumping the dredge spoils for the last 3 months. That whole area has been filled in and will take months to get back to normal. I tried for a few minuets Sunday morning. The first cast with a 5 1/2oz weight washed up in about 30 seconds because of the strong rip current caused by the north east wind. I switched to a 8oz weight and it lasted about 3 minuets. When the current is so bad that a 8oz spider weight won't hold, its a good bet that theirs not gonna be any fish. They are not gonna try to fight the strong rip current when they can go out a little farther to feed.
As far as a seminar goes, I just don't have time right now. Maybe I can do something after the first of the year.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum,
I was down there fishing over the weekend and took a boat to Mitchell's cut, There were 5 or 6 trucks parked at Mitchell's cut fishing, but the signs at the boat ramp say the area is closed. How did those trucks get permission to fish past the closed signs?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum,
> I was down there fishing over the weekend and took a boat to Mitchell's cut, There were 5 or 6 trucks parked at Mitchell's cut fishing, but the signs at the boat ramp say the area is closed. How did those trucks get permission to fish past the closed signs?


They don't need permission, the beach belongs to everyone who lives in Texas, and the C.O.E. broke state law for blocking access to it.
I don't care what their signs say because I No hablo ingles, if they wanted me to stay out they should have wrote the signs in Italian. 
As far as their barricades that they had blocking the road go, well let's just say a disgruntle fisherman moved them out of the way.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

ok, thanks for the update, just wondering.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

Sharkchum, tell us the story behind catching that massive Hammerhead and how much he weighed and how long he was.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Illbethere said:


> Sharkchum, tell us the story behind catching that massive Hammerhead and how much he weighed and how long he was.


 It's not that big. It was a scalloped hammerhead that got hooked in the gill and was dead by the time I got it to the boat, so we brought it home and ate it. It's the best tasting shark I've ever ate, 10Xs better than blacktip. That one was just a little over 8' and around 200#. Scalloped hammerheads don't get to big, the state record is only around 9' 6" and 250#.


----------



## Illbethere (Mar 11, 2015)

nice! what is the biggest shark you can HOPE to catch and land in the surf at Sargent, using 12 foot rod , 300 yards of 30 lb test and 80 lb 5 foot leader?


----------

